# Newbie.. want to buy in Vegas.. need help please



## luzestrella (Apr 30, 2013)

Hello everyone.. this is my first post.. =)

To make a long story semi-shorter, I went to Vegas 2 weeks ago.. have been interested in buying a timeshare since I went on vacation with my friend to hers.. went to a presentation at the Grandview in Las Vegas.. fell for it.. found you guys and sent my revocation letter 2 days later.. (thanks by the way for this awesome site)... but I really am still interested in buying there

I have been doing a lot of research every day since then but I need help deciding on what weeks to look into... I know I want a 2 bedroom lockout.. I do plan to use my week there probably every other year if it is in the summer.. but should I limit my search to summer weeks? I have read about trading power and so I want to be able to trade for a good exchange on the years I don't go to Vegas..

I know Thanksgiving isn't probably nice weather in Vegas, but would that week still give a good enough trading power since it is a Holiday??? Still not exactly sure how that works... or should I stick to finding a summer week??

I appreciate the advice and help!


----------



## benyu2010 (Apr 30, 2013)

Vegas weeks are a dime a dozen...It is an over saturated market, I own Hilton, Marriott , and WM, both quaility weeks&resorts and ok traders. The best strategy is to use or rent them at cost. Trading a single week is expensive, you may obtain through rental or other channel directly. YMMV


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 30, 2013)

If you REALLY feel you need to own a TS, buy somewhere other than LV. Wherever your 2nd choice is in this case, because you can rent or exchange into Vegas reliably and cheap. We usually suggest buying where you want to go the majority of the time, but not with Vegas. For you, I would suggest Tahoe. Nice resorts there, gaming, skiing, they trade well, and don't have killer MFs.

Happy hunting, and Welcome to TUG!

Jim


----------



## lprstn (Apr 30, 2013)

Too many easy trades in Vegas, buy somewhere else.

Until then book Vegas here:


http://www.condodirect.com

sponsored by Interval International

or

endlessvacationrentals.com


----------



## DAman (Apr 30, 2013)

You have gotten good advice so far from previous posters.

From my POV the only reason to buy in Vegas would be for the system.  Marriott, Worldmark, and Hilton are examples. I will also mention Hyatt but there is not a HVC timeshare in Vegas.

If you want to buy Marriott look at a resale week at the Grand Chateau(MGC).  It's a high quality resort and you can get a two or three bedroom that locks off.  MF's are not cheap but not outrageous either(IMO). 

Then you can stay there at MGC or you can lock off.  You then have priorities in the Marriott system when trading in II and if you trade Marriott to Marriott you get a discount on your trading fee with II.

Marriott's trade well in II.  I used a DSV II studio to get a 2 bedroom at the Hyatt High Sierra last Easter vacation.  I have made many uptrades in II.  I takes some work but it is very possible.

I like the Hyatt system too.  Not a cheap purchase but I feel it's a great value too.  But it's a different system.  It is easy to trade into Vegas using Hyatt points in II.

Worldmark credits are also good.  Very flexible and can be used many places on the West Coast. But again it's a different system.  Easy to get into Vegas units using WM system or II or RCI.

I am not familiar with Hilton except when I did my research last year on their system I came very close to purchasing but decided on Hyatt instead(mainly due to my wife loving the Highlands Inn in Carmel and wanting me to get in there as often as possible).

You should research the system you want to get into before you purchase.  Buy a unit where you want to go is good advice but preferably a place that is difficult to trade into(that makes it easier for you to trade out or to rent if need be).  Examples would be California beach properties in summer season like Marriott NCV or one of the Grand Pacific properties in San Diego County(Coronado and Carlsbad).

You will get lots of good information here.  Some of it conflicting but that way you will get an idea of the pros and cons of your decision.


----------



## luzestrella (Apr 30, 2013)

thanks everyone!.. didn't see it like that but i will start looking other places now


----------



## Rent_Share (Apr 30, 2013)

Most important take your time - Time share are easy to buy but can be next to impossible to give away


----------



## UWSurfer (Apr 30, 2013)

In HGVC the Vegas timeshares routinely have the lowest maintenance fee's of the system.   Their system is such that most people don't use there "home week" but take the points their unit are worth and exchange into another unit in the HGVC system or within RCI.  

Minimum stays in HGVC are three nights which makes the use of points very flexible.   As noted there are quite a few TS in Las Vegas and HGVC has several there as well as other locations.   If you think you're going to own for quite a while, Las Vegas can be quite affordable entry into HGVC.


----------



## VegasBella (Apr 30, 2013)

Fundamentally it's about _your _values. What is it about owning a timeshare that _you _find attractive?

Some of the things people like about timeshares are easily gotten by renting. Others are not. As you can see in this thread many/most people are interested in exchange possibilities, many people want the best/cheapest deal, lots of people want certain ammenities and a feeling of luxury. 

Personally, I really, really, really love the consistency of going to the same place around the same time of year. I like knowing what to expect and being able to plan for that. I don't want to exchange. So for me, I would never be happy doing what Passepartout suggests and buying something that wasn't in the area I planned to travel to most. I simply wouldn't feel comfortable having to rely on exchanging. But that's me. You have to decide what's important to you.

Regarding Vegas - I live here. Yes there are lots of timeshares. I don't own any here for many of the reasons mentioned by others above and because the one I would consider does not offer day use any more. Anyway, the best weather here is during April, May, September, and October. It doesn't get all that cold so I would not entirely rule out Thanksgiving based on weather. Last year it was gorgeous and we spent most of the day outdoors. However, Summer in Vegas is dreadful. That's why we go to the California Coast during the Summer


----------



## luzestrella (Apr 30, 2013)

@vegasbella that is kind of why I was thinking Vegas.. my husband and I are young and love to go to vegas especially with friends (there were 10 of us this last time).. so that is a place we would have no problem with going yearly.. Also, I am a gambler.. my mom, grandma, cousins... any time it is one of our birthdays, a casino is a the top of the list to celebrate lol.. so I know as I age and am not in party mode anymore, I will still enjoy it for that side of it.. 

but I have no experience with timeshares so I didn't know about how easy it is to exchange for vegas and difference in maintenance fees ect...


----------



## luzestrella (Apr 30, 2013)

I kind of just want to be able to go somewhere I like often but have a chance to get a good exchange every few years if i end up wanting to go to say hawaii, or puerto rico, or wherever it might be.. by good exchange I am not really caring about luxury.. more for like size like 2 or 3 bedrooms because we have a huge family and when we take big trips we tend to travel together..


----------



## Smokatoke (Apr 30, 2013)

I am very new to this as well and purchased at the Grandview on the resale market, 2Bd lockout in June already "upgraded" to the RCI points sytem. I get 98K points a year for this unit. While I am not as experienced as the other posters I would disagree with not buying in Vegas, especially Grandview.

Yes its a flooded market area but on the points system I dont see there being much fluctuation in the value allocation for this resort so that shouldnt be an issue, and this can actually work in your favor. Their annual costs are very low compared to many other resorts, and it is RCI gold rated so you get more points for this property compared to others. You stated you plan on going there almost every year, so if you like the property and plan on using it that much, then the glut of other properties being there and/or value you get shouldnt figure into your decision as much.

This is my first year of usage and by the time the paperwork cleared it was too late to book my week this year so I was allocated my 98K points. I have already booked two different vacations using these points, one in Tahoe and one in Palm springs for about 55K total points and both are 2 bedroom reservations. That leaves me with another 43K in points to use!

In my newbie logic if I would have bought in Tahoe as previous poster suggested, and I recently exhanged into there for 27K RCI points, seems like I would get less points than I am getting from my Grandview property for possibly higher annual dues. What I have figured out is its actually better to always have my points deposited from Grandview to get the 98K points instead of reserving a week there, and use those points to book at a lot of other great locations for much cheaper point values. Then when I want to go to Vegas because of the glut of timeshare there I can trade back into Vegas for a lot cheaper than the 98K points I am given initally. With my remaining 43K points I can easily get into Hilton Grand Vacations on the strip, or with the last minute exhanges or extra getaways offered by RCI because of the glut of properties in Vegas there are always cheap exchanges to be had.

All the pros out there feel free to poke holes in my logic because as I said I am still learning this all myself, but I am using my 98K points very easily, have a lot left over, and my situation sounds very similar to the OP.

Good luck!


----------



## benyu2010 (Apr 30, 2013)

luzestrella said:


> I kind of just want to be able to go somewhere I like often but have a chance to get a good exchange every few years if i end up wanting to go to say hawaii, or puerto rico, or wherever it might be.. by good exchange I am not really caring about luxury.. more for like size like 2 or 3 bedrooms because we have a huge family and when we take big trips we tend to travel together..



Vegas is easy to trade in, the issue is you may want have the week for the dates you can go. Exchange is no guaranteed, for size, dates and resorts 

Marriott Grand Chateau, one-bed room is pretty much free, two-bed LO is cheap, and good trader and marriott preference through II, price based on week platinum floating 1-51, open all year than 52.

HGVC, three vegas resorts are among lowest MFs within HGVC system. Many bought for points used at other resorts. Low buy in depends on season. Great to have a low MF high quality home resort Hilton week, in addition to access last min HGVC discount booking.

WM, have several LV locations and one of the best points system and many popular resorts in west coast, good trading power through both RCI and II. low entry price, one of best point system timeshares.

Grandview is cheap, you may find cash rental rate through RCI, AFVC and other sites as low as $250/week.

Grand Desert, many Wyndham experts may have a good answer for you...

FWIW, my vegas weeks are mostly byproducts of my timeshare need


----------



## Beefnot (Apr 30, 2013)

VegasBella said:


> Personally, I really, really, really love the consistency of going to the same place around the same time of year. I like knowing what to expect and being able to plan for that. I don't want to exchange. So for me, I would never be happy doing what Passepartout suggests and buying something that wasn't in the area I planned to travel to most. I simply wouldn't feel comfortable having to rely on exchanging. But that's me. You have to decide what's important to you.


 
But if it is demonstrably cheaper to rent or exchange in for the week you will typically use, why own?


----------



## VegasBella (Apr 30, 2013)

Beefnot said:


> But if it is demonstrably cheaper to rent or exchange in for the week you will typically use, why own?


First, it's not cheaper to rent. Not for me. Might be for the OP.

Second, renting has downsides: less consistency, no guarantees, time spent haggling, weird personalities, etc.


----------



## Beefnot (Apr 30, 2013)

VegasBella said:


> First, it's not cheaper to rent. Not for me. Might be for the OP.
> 
> Second, renting has downsides: less consistency, no guarantees, time spent haggling, weird personalities, etc.



We are not talking about your timeshare on the beach. We are talking about Vegas. And to your second point, one could rent getaways from the exchange companies for that matter.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 30, 2013)

The best Las Vegas rental deals are on RCI - not from owners - it's very reliable and just takes a few clicks of the mouse and a credit card.  With over 30 timeshares in LV, there is always lots, and lots of availability.  

Grandview is our favorite LV timeshare and it is available on RCI for $200-300 per week.  It is also a very low TPU trade - but by the time you add the $150 exchange fee, it is even cheaper to rent.  I don' t know of a TS in Las Vegas where the MF is $200-$300 per week.  

It really isn't cost effective to own in LV, and LV is the kind of place where it's fun to jump around and try different places.


----------



## VegasBella (Apr 30, 2013)

Beefnot said:


> We are not talking about your timeshare on the beach. We are talking about Vegas. And to your second point, one could rent getaways from the exchange companies for that matter.



Please go back and read my first post in this thread. My point is that the OP has to determine what she wants from a timeshare. It's possible that what she wants is worth the cost to own.

And when I say rent I'm including every way to rent, and I'm including regular hotels too. Renting is simply less consistent. How are you even going to try to argue that point? It's a fact.


----------



## DeniseM (May 1, 2013)

luzestrella said:


> went to a presentation at the *Grandview* in Las Vegas.. fell for it.. found you guys and sent my revocation letter 2 days later.. (thanks by the way for this awesome site)... *but I really am still interested in buying there*



Renting at *Grandview* is very consistent - we have rented there twice in the last year (from RCI), and both times we got exactly what we asked for: high floor, strip view, in the exact building we wanted - and it was less than $300 a week.  

I can't think of anything that an owner could have gotten that we didn't - and we paid a fraction of the price, with no on-going commitment.

*I just checked RCI and there are more rentals for Grandview than I can count - for virtually every week of the year - both 2 bdm. and 1 bdm.


----------



## Beefnot (May 1, 2013)

VegasBella said:


> Please go back and read my first post in this thread. My point is that the OP has to determine what she wants from a timeshare. It's possible that what she wants is worth the cost to own.
> 
> And when I say rent I'm including every way to rent, and I'm including regular hotels too. Renting is simply less consistent. How are you even going to try to argue that point? It's a fact.



How about you go up and reread the OP's post and then read Denise's post above. And then come back with your facts.


----------



## benyu2010 (May 1, 2013)

VegasBella said:


> Please go back and read my first post in this thread. My point is that the OP has to determine what she wants from a timeshare. It's possible that what she wants is worth the cost to own.
> 
> And when I say rent I'm including every way to rent, and I'm including regular hotels too. Renting is simply less consistent. How are you even going to try to argue that point? It's a fact.



Im pro-ownership, but couldn't agree you stated your opinion as fact, in addition to move the goal post by justifying your position of timeshare discussion with hotels...


----------



## TUGBrian (May 1, 2013)

pro tip:

When everyone else disagrees with you...you might want to rethink your opinion.


----------



## VegasBella (May 1, 2013)

I stand by my assertion that the OP should re-examine what about Grandview she likes and why it makes her want to buy. 

 Then, once she's decided on her true needs she can determine if it's better to buy at Grandview, rent, or buy elsewhere and exchange.

 So far she has not mentioned that she feels a strong need to get the cheapest deal possible. Rather, she's said she wants a 2bedroom wherever she goes and she is a gambler. 

I do not think Tahoe is a better buy than Vegas. And the OP has not expressed any interest in Tahoe, either. She has been clear that her primary vacation destination is Vegas. After that maybe Hawaii or Puerto Rico. The general rule is to buy where you plan to go most.

Also, Smoke has said he bought at Grandview and uses RCI points to exchange out, getting 2 vacations for the price of one. No one has countered Smoke's claims that Grandview seems to be a decent trader.

Vegas is always going to have availability. Always. Buying any timeshare in Vegas is not the best value. But is the OP thinking "I want the absolute best value" or is she thinking something else? What was it about the timeshare presentation that was so compelling? Why does she still want to buy at Hrandview? There's something there - it needs introspection.


----------



## DeniseM (May 1, 2013)

I have a 1 bdm. in Tahoe - 1 week in Tahoe gets enough TPU from RCI to trade for 6 weeks at Grandview....

Because Las Vegas has more supply than demand, Tahoe is a better trader.

This is no reflection on Grandview (Grandview is a great resort!) nor on Las Vegas - it's pure supply and demand.


----------



## Beefnot (May 1, 2013)

VegasBella said:


> The general rule is to buy where you plan to go most.


 
Sure...when it makes more sense to buy than rent.  There should not be this sense of "pride of ownership" when it comes to timesharing in a unit that thousands of people per year are also using.  Practical considerations such as location, availability, and cost should prevail.  If it is certain that one can get the unit and view at their preferred resort for half the cost more-or-less, then it is completely sensical to counsel them to do so.


----------



## VegasBella (May 1, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> I have a 1 bdm. in Tahoe - 1 week in Tahoe gets enough TPU from RCI to trade for 6 weeks at Grandview....
> 
> Because Las Vegas has more supply than demand, Tahoe is a better trader.
> 
> This is no reflection on Grandview (Grandview is a great resort!) nor on Las Vegas - it's pure supply and demand.



But the OP hasn't shown any interest in Tahoe. None. She is only looking at warm weather destinations like Hawaii, Vegas, and Puerto Rico. It makes no sense to buy at Tahoe. 

It may make financial sense to rent instead of own. But it does not make sense (financial or otherwise) to own at a destination the OP doesn't foresee traveling to on a regular basis.

Likewise, I have nothing against Tahoe. I lived there for a Summer and LOVED it.


----------



## Beefnot (May 1, 2013)

VegasBella said:


> Smoke has said he bought at Grandview and uses RCI points to exchange out, getting 2 vacations for the price of one. No one has countered Smoke's claims that Grandview seems to be a decent trader.


 
You are shadowboxing yourself with that argument.  Absolutely Grandview should be evaluated as a *trader*, but not for the purposes of traveling there every year.  Using Grandview points, someone could possibly get 4 or 5 vacations per year.  If that's the purpose of the OP, then great.  If not, then not so great.


----------



## Beefnot (May 1, 2013)

VegasBella said:


> But the OP hasn't shown any interest in Tahoe. None. She is only looking at warm weather destinations like Hawaii, Vegas, and Puerto Rico. It makes no sense to buy at Tahoe.
> 
> It may make financial sense to rent instead of own. But it does not make sense (financial or otherwise) to own at a destination the OP doesn't foresee traveling to on a regular basis.


 
You are talking out of both sides of your mouth.


----------



## DeniseM (May 1, 2013)

VegasBella said:


> But it does not make sense (financial or otherwise) to own at a destination the OP doesn't foresee traveling to on a regular basis.



Your inexperience is showing - MANY Tuggers own timeshares that they will NEVER visit, because they are great, low-cost traders.  (I have never been to 4 of mine.) 

Let me give you an example - I own a Starwood trader with a MF of about $600 per year - I can trade it for the Starwood timeshare on Maui with a MF of $2,500 per year. 

Trading and renting are BOTH viable options, used by knowledgeable owners.

A gentle suggestion:  get more experience under your belt, before you try to give advice.


----------



## Smokatoke (May 1, 2013)

VegasBella said:


> Also, Smoke has said he bought at Grandview and uses RCI points to exchange out, getting 2 vacations for the price of one. No one has countered Smoke's claims that Grandview seems to be a decent trader.



Actually 3 for 1   And this is based on the RCI points system which seems to be much different valuewise than TPU which fluctuates based on supply and demand. Please correct me if I am wrong but I have not read about point values changing like TPUs change. As I was trying to explain before it seems like based on the amount of points GV gives me in relation to MFs which comes out to $.007 per point and everyone here always says anything under a penny per point is a great value, GV is still a good buy. You could take your 98K points every year without ever using your week at GV, book 3 for 1 vacations like I have done so far, and as Denise is stating simply rent via RCI for GV at $300 a week or less.

Again I am very new at this so not trying to argue against anything the pros are saying but I am finding great value out of the points system so far using GV as my property, and the difference here may be TPU vs Points.


----------



## Magic1962 (May 1, 2013)

Smokatoke said:


> I am very new to this as well and purchased at the Grandview on the resale market, 2Bd lockout in June already "upgraded" to the RCI points sytem. I get 98K points a year for this unit. While I am not as experienced as the other posters I would disagree with not buying in Vegas, especially Grandview.
> 
> Yes its a flooded market area but on the points system I dont see there being much fluctuation in the value allocation for this resort so that shouldnt be an issue, and this can actually work in your favor. Their annual costs are very low compared to many other resorts, and it is RCI gold rated so you get more points for this property compared to others. You stated you plan on going there almost every year, so if you like the property and plan on using it that much, then the glut of other properties being there and/or value you get shouldnt figure into your decision as much.
> 
> ...



I did the same thing.... I bought resale of course two timeshares with points... right now its less then $1000.00 a year mf and I get 136000 rci points a year.... we have taken vacations to Myrtle Beach Gold Crown 3bedroom, Gatlinberg 1 bedroom, will be going to Las Vegas in Sept. 2 bedroom Goldcrown and have one week set for a friend in Honolulu, HI next year.... got my daughter and her husbands roundtrip plane tickets from Charlotte to Las Vegas and STILL HAVE 161000 points left from this year and next year....  tell me how you can do what we have done for less then $1000.00 plus rci transaction fees.... 
 Dave... I LOVE TO TIMESHARE...


----------



## Beefnot (May 1, 2013)

Magic1962 said:


> I did the same thing.... I bought resale of course two timeshares with points... right now its less then $1000.00 a year mf and I get 136000 rci points a year.... we have taken vacations to Myrtle Beach Gold Crown 3bedroom, Gatlinberg 1 bedroom, will be going to Las Vegas in Sept. 2 bedroom Goldcrown and have one week set for a friend in Honolulu, HI next year.... got my daughter and her husbands roundtrip plane tickets from Charlotte to Las Vegas and STILL HAVE 161000 points left from this year and next year.... tell me how you can do what we have done for less then $1000.00 plus rci transaction fees....
> Dave... I LOVE TO TIMESHARE...


 
That's is pretty doggone great. You can use RCI points to buy plane tickets?


----------



## VegasBella (May 1, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> MANY Tuggers own timeshares that they will NEVER visit, because they are great, low-cost traders.  (I have never been to 4 of mine.)


That doesn't mean it's the best timeshare ownership strategy, particularly for a first-time buyer and/or someone only plans to own one week. Just because a lot of timeshare owners do something doesn't mean it's good for everyone. 

None of the TUG advice articles suggest buying timeshares you never plan to visit. In fact, *DeniseM wrote the very words:

"Buy where you want to go at least half the time"

and

"Exchanging gets more frustrating all the time, so you are much better off buying where you want to go."*

here: http://tug2.net/advice/Timeshare_Buying_Tips.htm

hmmm...


----------



## luzestrella (May 1, 2013)

I am learning that I need to do way more research lol... I have another question for you guys..

So if I were to buy two different timeshares that were points not weeks, I could combine the points? I am guessing the answer is yes from what I have read?


----------



## DeniseM (May 1, 2013)

Vegasbella - with experience you will know when to buy - when to rent - when to trade - you aren't there yet.


----------



## Beefnot (May 1, 2013)

VegasBella said:


> That doesn't mean it's the best timeshare ownership strategy, particularly for a first-time buyer and/or someone only plans to own one week. Just because a lot of timeshare owners do something doesn't mean it's good for everyone.
> 
> None of the TUG advice articles suggest buying timeshares you never plan to visit. In fact, *DeniseM wrote the very words:*
> 
> ...


 
For newbies and those that don't like to hassle with their vacation planning, that is decent conventional wisdom. But it is not dogma. 

If I tell you that I desire the same location, resort, and view every year, which you believe can actually be accomplished reliably without hassle and at half the cost as owning, you will likely suggest I consider this alternative rather than owning, since it would likely take some mental gymnastics for an informed buyer to still exercise this particular purchase option under those circumstances. 

Now, there are decent counterpoints that can be made to this. It's just that yours wasn't one of them. Others astutely pointed out that, well, this resort's RCI Points allocation makes it very attractive to also mix in variety and prolificity to one's vacation plans. This carries merit.

Side note: I don't ever plan to visit my timeshare, evereverever.


----------



## vckempson (May 1, 2013)

VegasBella said:


> None of the TUG advice articles suggest buying timeshares you never plan to visit. In fact...
> 
> "Exchanging gets more frustrating all the time, so you are much better off buying where you want to go."[/b]
> 
> ...



I can't speak to conventional wisdom, as I've never followed conventional wisdom.  I've only been timesharing now for 13 years and never been to where I own.  We travel 9 to 12 weeks a year.   I travel to Vegas once or twice each year and it never costs me more than $240 for a 2 bdrm at Grandview.  

Vegas is such an unworthy place to trade out of and such an easy, (not just easy, but incredibly easy) trade to go to, that you'd be almost crazy to own there.  If it's points that the OP is interested in, then points are points.  Get them as cheap as you can and trade into Vegas.  Your future options are better and your wallet will be happier if you DON'T buy in Vegas.  Any advice to buy there is just plain wrong.


----------



## Smokatoke (May 1, 2013)

Magic1962 said:


> I did the same thing.... I bought resale of course two timeshares with points... right now its less then $1000.00 a year mf and I get 136000 rci points a year.... we have taken vacations to Myrtle Beach Gold Crown 3bedroom, Gatlinberg 1 bedroom, will be going to Las Vegas in Sept. 2 bedroom Goldcrown and have one week set for a friend in Honolulu, HI next year.... got my daughter and her husbands roundtrip plane tickets from Charlotte to Las Vegas and STILL HAVE 161000 points left from this year and next year....  tell me how you can do what we have done for less then $1000.00 plus rci transaction fees....
> Dave... I LOVE TO TIMESHARE...



I'm an addict now for timesharing!! I have so much vacation time because in my last role with my employer I could never take time off... Now in a new role with so much freedom I have four weeks to use this year with more accruing each pay period. Been scouring RCI and TUG everyday reading and absorbing all I can!

Denise, I understand the logic with TPU and Vegas having a glut of properties which devalues the trade, but does this also apply to RCI points? It seems like when dealing with points since the value appears to be fixed and because properties like GV give a good point:MF ratio in Vegas, its not as concrete as it sounds not to buy in Vegas. I will say in reading your posts about renting in Vegas when I first joined, I have decided to always take my point allocation to trade into other properties and when I want to go to Vegas either rent (last call, extra vacation) or book searching with the <10,000 search filter which also shows a lot of GV time available, so thank you!


----------



## Smokatoke (May 1, 2013)

luzestrella said:


> I am learning that I need to do way more research lol... I have another question for you guys..
> 
> So if I were to buy two different timeshares that were points not weeks, I could combine the points? I am guessing the answer is yes from what I have read?



The easy answer is yes, but start with one property first if you do decide to buy


----------



## luzestrella (May 1, 2013)

Smokatoke said:


> The easy answer is yes, but start with one property first if you do decide to buy




oh of course!.. definitely need experience with one before i go and get another

the hard part now is deciding what and where my first one will be


----------



## DeniseM (May 1, 2013)

Smokatoke - That is a good question, but I don't have an RCI points Acct., so I don't feel qualified to answer.  Hopefully, someone with expertise in that area will chime in.

However, if it is a good points trader, your strategy of using the points for trades, and staying in LV with cheap LV rentals, is a good one!


----------



## VegasBella (May 1, 2013)

Anyone reading this thread who thinks my advice has been to buy Grandview has serious reading comprehension challenges.

 My advice has been and continues to be that the OP should nail down what it is about a Grandview ownership that's appealing to her and work/research from that knowledge about herself.


----------



## benyu2010 (May 1, 2013)

Why do you keep pondering GV? It's one of dirty cheap property off stripe. Good for (large) family getaway, not but quite desirable for OP that wanna middle of action and a bit quality if not luxury...

Please don't take out words outta context to make a counterpoint. It may makes things more complicated and hard to comprehend...


OP is a newbie, probably wanna couple of weeks in vegas that fits the family and available most time of year and occassional to trade to some nice place other than a dog...It's not that hard to accomplish either way because the difference of cost is minimal.

$500-$800 for a high quality on strip property, or $250-$500/week for a bit shuttle or driving location in good condo resort is very doable by own, trade or rent...Let's us know your final pick, OP...Some guys or gals would like to hear he/she is the winner of TS debate...


----------



## DeniseM (May 1, 2013)

Hi Ben - the OP stated that Grandview is the resort they are interested in, so we are responding to their questions about the Grandview.  They did not say they wanted to be in the middle of the action, nor that they want luxury.  

Have you stayed there?  It is a nice, new resort, and not everyone wants to be in the middle of the strip - like me.


----------



## benyu2010 (May 1, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> Ben - the OP stated that is the resort they are interested in, so we are responding to their questions about the Grandview.  They did not say they wanted to be in the middle of the action, nor that they want luxury.
> 
> Have you stayed there?  It is a nice, new resort, and not everyone wants to be in the middle of the strip - like me.



That's why I am trying to present a broad picture of LV TS to OP and for a more informed decision, since he not only stays, not also trade.

I toured GV, but never really stay. It looks a nice resort, comparable to Wyndham GD and WM, my DW said it is a bit far from the center, in additon to concern of ongoing construction. If I wanna stay in GV, I'd not bother the exchange and its fees, or buy...I can find availablity of GV in both RCI Extra vacation and last minute and AF Vacation Club all the times, $220-$320/week...JMHO, it's no brainer to rent at this property, pay as you go, with no upfront cost, nor long-term obligation that may cost you dearly to get out...What's the advantage to own or trade if you main destination is GV? As a newbie, I'm all ears...


----------



## DeniseM (May 1, 2013)

OK - now I gotcha - I thought you were asking why we were discussing it.


----------



## Smokatoke (May 2, 2013)

benyu2010 said:


> That's why I am trying to present a broad picture of LV TS to OP and for a more informed decision, since he not only stays, not also trade.
> 
> I toured GV, but never really stay. It looks a nice resort, comparable to Wyndham GD and WM, my DW said it is a bit far from the center, in additon to concern of ongoing construction. If I wanna stay in GV, I'd not bother the exchange and its fees, or buy...I can find availablity of GV in both RCI Extra vacation and last minute and AF Vacation Club all the times, $220-$320/week...JMHO, it's no brainer to rent at this property, pay as you go, with no upfront cost, nor long-term obligation that may cost you dearly to get out...What's the advantage to own or trade if you main destination is GV? As a newbie, I'm all ears...



I think I have found this is only clear cut when talking about RCI Weeks, but for RCI points GV gives a lot of value in Red seasons (98K-122K). For this reason if you buy GV on the resale market already on the points system it is a good buy. As discussed above you wouldnt want to book at GV using your home week but instead always bank the points, and then based on the widespread availability at GV via renting or last minute exchanges book using that method instead.


----------



## Magic1962 (May 2, 2013)

Beefnot said:


> That's is pretty doggone great. You can use RCI points to buy plane tickets?



yeh IF you are an RCI Platinum Member you can use I think half of your yearly amount of points toward airfare... so since I have 135000 points a year I used half 670 which equaled 670.00 toward the tickets.... I KNOW its less of an amount you can use toward tickets if you are not a Platinum Member... also RCI does charge  a fee... but I figured my Grandview at Las Vegas is worth 61000 rci points and I pay around 360.00 a year for the points I paid maybe 425.00~ for two roundtrip tickets from Charlotte to Las Vegas for my daughter and her husband.....  and they were all of the 670.00 cost....    it may not be the most effective way to use your points but to me it made sense this time....

Dave... I LOVE TIMESHARING....


----------



## Ron98GT (May 2, 2013)

deleted ...


----------



## Ron98GT (May 2, 2013)

deleted ...


----------



## Ron98GT (May 2, 2013)

deleted ...


----------



## glennstephenson (May 2, 2013)

*Resale market*

Do you mind telling me what you spent to purchase your unit, and what you MFs are?  I am looking to buy a unit, primarily to trade, in the RCI points system where I can get about 100k points/year.  I am looking at resale only and am wondering what a "good deal" is.  Thanks.



Smokatoke said:


> I am very new to this as well and purchased at the Grandview on the resale market, 2Bd lockout in June already "upgraded" to the RCI points sytem. I get 98K points a year for this unit. While I am not as experienced as the other posters I would disagree with not buying in Vegas, especially Grandview.
> 
> Yes its a flooded market area but on the points system I dont see there being much fluctuation in the value allocation for this resort so that shouldnt be an issue, and this can actually work in your favor. Their annual costs are very low compared to many other resorts, and it is RCI gold rated so you get more points for this property compared to others. You stated you plan on going there almost every year, so if you like the property and plan on using it that much, then the glut of other properties being there and/or value you get shouldnt figure into your decision as much.
> 
> ...


----------



## Magic1962 (May 2, 2013)

I only paid $126 for my 2-Bdrm GV and the MF is about $685/year. That's peanuts for all of the benefits that I've gotten so far. Renting makes no sense.

Yes, I only paid $600.00 for my 61000 points Grandview Las Vegas and the MF is like $360.00 a year.... This Las Vegas timeshare made LOTS of sense.....  Dave I LOVE TO TIMESHARE


----------



## mbs123 (May 2, 2013)

*Don;t buy- rent*

My advise is to not buy. Just rent when you want to. Unless you are totally committed to going to one place every year. The talk from the sellers is always about the flexibility and ease of trading your week for exotic locations when you want to go. The reality of timeshares is that you are out of luck if you buy a less desirable unit (location, complex, season) and even if you own a Marriott Aruba (like I do) you still have to scramble to get a week sometimes. I frequently rent my premier units (Ocean Pointe and Ocean Club) to renters- I end up covering my maintenance fees, cost of renting a unit when I want to go plus some extra left over. All without trading and exchanging fees. That is the exception in the business and requires investment, risk and work. 

Renting is a lot easier, requires no investment and affords you the maximum flexibility without the burden of managing the timeshare system and dealing with ever-increasing maintenance fees to just rent where and when you want. Try TUG or Redweek.com for rentals. Been doing this for 12 years. If I knew this when I was buying I would never have done it.


----------



## Smokatoke (May 2, 2013)

glennstephenson said:


> Do you mind telling me what you spent to purchase your unit, and what you MFs are?  I am looking to buy a unit, primarily to trade, in the RCI points system where I can get about 100k points/year.  I am looking at resale only and am wondering what a "good deal" is.  Thanks.



I overpaid for mine even in resale (wasnt part of TUG yet eventhough i was still smart enough to buy resale) You can get a good grandview property with 98k points anywhere from $100-1000 for a two bed unit on ebay. Just be patient looking for the right auction


----------



## Beefnot (May 2, 2013)

Magic1962 said:


> I only paid $126 for my 2-Bdrm GV and the MF is about $685/year. That's peanuts for all of the benefits that I've gotten so far. Renting makes no sense.
> 
> Yes, I only paid $600.00 for my 61000 points Grandview Las Vegas and the MF is like $360.00 a year.... This Las Vegas timeshare made LOTS of sense..... Dave I LOVE TO TIMESHARE


 
So if I understand correctly, you have two Grandview units, one just a regular fixed (or floating) week and the other points?  If a week can be gotten there for virtually any time of the year between $200-$600, how do you use the 2Br non-points week such that the benefits of owning outweigh renting?


----------



## timeos2 (May 2, 2013)

VegasBella said:


> I do not think Tahoe is a better buy than Vegas. And the OP has not expressed any interest in Tahoe, either. She has been clear that her primary vacation destination is Vegas. After that maybe Hawaii or Puerto Rico. The general rule is to buy where you plan to go most.



Hey we agree! While Vegas (or Orlando, or Branson or other overbuilt areas) wouldn't be the first place to recommend that a newbie buy into there is a very real value to buying in the area you plan to go. 

You get the resort you know you like, you get priority for booking & maybe units, you don't have to deal with trades or rentals. It may cost you more than renting but so what? If that is what you WANT then that is for you. 

I don't want to have to scratch around for rentals or take lesser resorts in certain areas. So I own there. Others I don't visit enough or they are easily available via trade or rent and I don't mind staying at different places time to time. Those I rent or trade into.  Other areas, like Hawaii, are also nearing overbuilt status as they are usually available easily and owning there would mean a dependency on air fare that can and has spiraled out of control at times thus killing demand for use/trade rentals there. So I rent or trade for those too.   

Grandview is not the Vegas resort I would choose (too much of an isolated island for us) but there are many worse.  And if I planned to go to Vegas above all else I would plan to own there not some other place with less inventory thus higher trade value, but also requiring trade to be useful to me.  Owning to trade is a well known way to be a dissatisfied timeshare owner. Owning to use is one of the oft mentioned reasons it is a great way to go.


----------



## DeniseM (May 2, 2013)

John - You don't have to trade into the Grandview - there are more rentals on RCI than I can count.  You can literally rent any week of the year, for less than $300 - when there are unlimited rentals for half the cost of the MF, it makes no sense to buy this as a home resort.


----------



## timeos2 (May 2, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> John - You don't have to trade into the Grandview - there are more rentals on RCI than I can count.  You can literally rent any week of the year, for less than $300 - when there are unlimited rentals for half the cost of the MF, it makes no sense to buy this as a home resort.



I agree again. While owning in Vegas if that was my #1 destination would be a plan that resort would not be one I'd feel a need to own to enjoy. Heck we've been to both the Hiltons & Marriott regularly the past few years and own at neither. Exchange or rentals have been plentiful and cheaper than owning. But we go when we want occasionally not as a regular thing. 

If I really planned to go every year or more I'd look at a resort, on resale of course, I liked and then see if the annual fees made it a deal or not. A deal may still be more than renting as the uncertainty is gone and it can save the rising exchange fees & memberships.   I am a believer in owning where you plan to use (and include the multiple resorts in a points based system as "use").  It has worked for us.


----------



## Beefnot (May 2, 2013)

timeos2 said:


> Owning to trade is a well known way to be a dissatisfied timeshare owner.


 
For those unsophisticated with or uninterested in playing the exchange game, no debate there.  But for those of us who have both a strong interest and healthy sophistication with doing so, it can be extremely attractive.  That is why so many TUGgers invest in learning about RCI TPUs, RCI points, II exchanging strategies and trade test results, etc.  

Mastering the exchange game has literally changed me and my family's lives.  Seriously.  Staying in 2 bedrooms at Four Seasons Aviara, Welk Escondido, Marriott Desert Springs Villas, and Marriott Newport Coast all on 1 bedroom deposits whose underlying MF cost were $350 or less.  The variety of top tier accommodations at bargain basement expense that we have accomplished exponentially exceeds what we could have done through owning to occupy or renting.  

If our trade power or vacation needs change, we'll simply adjust our portfolio accordingly.


----------



## Ron98GT (May 2, 2013)

deleted ...


----------



## VegasBella (May 2, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> John - You don't have to trade into the Grandview - there are more rentals on RCI than I can count.  You can literally rent any week of the year, for less than $300 - when there are unlimited rentals for half the cost of the MF, it makes no sense to buy this as a home resort.


Don't you have to own something somewhere in order to rent anything from RCI? Unless you already own a timeshare, it doesnt seem to make sense to rely on renting from an exchange company. And when you quote $300 to rent you're not including the RCI membership fees or MF for underlying weeks/points that allows the RCI membership. You've already said that this is something for advanced/experienced timeshare owners. So why promote it to a newbie?


----------



## Ron98GT (May 2, 2013)

deleted ...


----------



## Ron98GT (May 2, 2013)

deleted ...


----------



## DeniseM (May 2, 2013)

If the OP has decided just to rent, not own, he can actually arrange to have an RCI member set up the rental for him, as long as the owner isn't making a profit.  Anyone kind soul with an RCI Acct. can do this.  RCI wants to get rid of this inventory, as long as one isn't renting it.

However, if he still wants to own, I would recommend that he buy a low maintenance fee/strong trader, somewhere else.  Or look into buying Grandview for a trader - but in RCI points, not weeks (TPU.)


----------



## Smokatoke (May 2, 2013)

Ron98GT said:


> No we don't all agree!
> 
> I still strongly disagree, Vegas is a great place to buy into.  Just don't buy a RCI weeks TS, it's a dog and will be a dog.  Stick with RCI Points, one of the HGVC's, or a Marriott Grand Chateau Plat week.  All are great traders.



Ding ding ding! Way too many people posting blanket statements about NEVER buying in Vegas, when in fact Grandview on the RCI points system gives you excellent value which some of us are enjoying immensely. I never plan on using my home/deeded week because the points are way more valuable to use at other resorts, even within Vegas. As you said, Vegas is a dog only on RCI weeks because the supply far outweighs the demand which impacts TPU but has no bearing on RCI points.


----------



## Beefnot (May 2, 2013)

Ron98GT said:


> Yes. And the OP doesn't own anything, so they can't use RCI.


 
But they can make friends with other TUGgers who will gladly book a week for them whenever they'd like for less than MFs.  Although I've booked a week for another TUGger out of the kindness of my own heart, I would also do it for a few extra dollars on the side too.  Hey, it'd be a win-win.  Rental plus guest cert plus beefnot-kickback = less than MFs.  Just saying.


----------



## swazzie (May 2, 2013)

I'm curious; would you all consider a resale week 52 Grandview unit to be valuable to the OP if they could find one at a reasonable cost?


----------



## Beefnot (May 2, 2013)

swazzie said:


> I'm curious; would you all consider a resale week 52 Grandview unit to be valuable to the OP if they could find one at a reasonable cost?


 
Maybe, if doing it for the TPUs. Or if that is the typical desired week of travel, and renting that week is more expensive than the MFs.


----------



## DeniseM (May 2, 2013)

Week 52 is not (currently) available for trade or rent, so that may very well be a strong trader.

Correction - it is not available in 2013, but there are 4 exchanges available for week 52 in 2014 for 20 or 22 TPU, which is higher for Grandview, which usually goes for 7 & 15.


----------



## Beefnot (May 2, 2013)

And now we've also got a potential reason to own to own Grandview for weeks for the purpose of occupying. Christmas or New years weeks may tend to be more scarce.  VegasBella has been vindicated! To think, we further sullied her reputation (if that's possible) for nothing.


----------



## DeniseM (May 2, 2013)

20 or 22 TPU is high for this resort, but not high compared to other resorts.  

I still would not buy there if I could trade in for 20 or 22 TPU - but I would definitely see how many points I could get for week 52 as a trader (points not TPU.)

If the resale price for week 52 is not exorbitant, it might be a great POINTS trader, and then use some of the points to trade in, and have enough left for 2 or 3 more exchanges.


----------



## swazzie (May 2, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> ...I would definitely see how many points I could get for week 52 as a trader (points not TPU.)



An annual 2BR lockout (what the OP is interested in) gets 122K points.  However, several other weeks at Grandview get the same amount for the same maintenance fee and maybe a lower selling price because they're not event weeks.  IMO, it isn't feasible to buy that week for the points value alone.

That week in the Weeks system would provide the OP with the best chance to 1) make a decent trade if they deposit both 1BR units separately; 2) use the Extra Vacations or Last Calls if they don't deposit the unit; or 3) forgo RCI and rent the unit(s) themselves, possibly for more than their maintenance fees.


----------



## DeniseM (May 2, 2013)

Las Vegas rental rates aren't good - Grandview starts at $64 per night on Redweek.  I think trading is a better option


----------



## luzestrella (May 3, 2013)

I really appreciate and respect everyone's input.. You guys got me really thinking.. 

Do you guys think I should go the points route as my first buy and when I'm ready to add and have traveled a bit and had a little experience then I could decide if weeks would work for me? What do you guys think?

How did you guys start out and what do you think you would've done differently?


----------



## benyu2010 (May 3, 2013)

luzestrella said:


> I really appreciate and respect everyone's input.. You guys got me really thinking..
> 
> Do you guys think I should go the points route as my first buy and when I'm ready to add and have traveled a bit and had a little experience then I could decide if weeks would work for me? What do you guys think?
> 
> How did you guys start out and what do you think you would've done differently?



Rented couple of times and see if you really like it after a little while. You still hav question marks in your post, it means you are not decided yet. Don't try too hard to get an answer one way or another. For a single week, whatever route you go have little material difference...


----------



## timeos2 (May 3, 2013)

Beefnot said:


> For those unsophisticated with or uninterested in playing the exchange game, no debate there.  But for those of us who have both a strong interest and healthy sophistication with doing so, it can be extremely attractive.  That is why so many TUGgers invest in learning about RCI TPUs, RCI points, II exchanging strategies and trade test results, etc.
> 
> Mastering the exchange game has literally changed me and my family's lives.  Seriously.  Staying in 2 bedrooms at Four Seasons Aviara, Welk Escondido, Marriott Desert Springs Villas, and Marriott Newport Coast all on 1 bedroom deposits whose underlying MF cost were $350 or less.  The variety of top tier accommodations at bargain basement expense that we have accomplished exponentially exceeds what we could have done through owning to occupy or renting.
> 
> If our trade power or vacation needs change, we'll simply adjust our portfolio accordingly.



No doubt trading can be a great way to get value out of timeshares. However, to advise a newcomer to buy with the near sole intention to trade is not a conservative approach. 

Trades used to be a much better value, were more exclusive (units available only to owners) but always carried the problem of limited availability. The exclusivity has virtually disappeared as timeshare rentals to anyone have exploded, the value has dropped as exchange fees have sky rocketed upward but the issue of desired resort/time/unit size has, if anything, become even worse. It's not the same game it was 20 years ago. 

Meanwhile the "mini-systems" of multiple resorts under the same ownership operation such as Wyndham, Marriott, DRI and others has exploded. Some of them rival small exchange companies with captive choices an owner can choose from without an exchange company membership or cost. Plus many also give the owners a free membership to either RCI or II which adds even more resort choices (but also an exchange fee).  If the goal of a new owner today is to use different resorts each trip then buying into a large system IS "buying to use" as that is the "home" use of those systems. Far easier and more dependable than third party exchanges. Not to mention it is usually cheaper. 

Those who need an occasional change from a single resort ownership can benefit from the older week for week type exchange. Recommending that to new buyers isn't doing them a favor now as there are much better choices easily available on resale that don't require all that extra work, uncertainty and expense.


----------



## timeos2 (May 3, 2013)

Ron98GT said:


> No we don't all agree!
> 
> I still strongly disagree, Vegas is a great place to buy into.  Just don't buy a RCI weeks TS, it's a dog and will be a dog.  Stick with RCI Points, one of the HGVC's, or a Marriott Grand Chateau Plat week.  All are great traders.



I am agreeing! Buy into Vegas if that is what you want. Even better buy into Vegas at an RCI or Wyndham or DRI or Hilton or watever points resort and enjoy the ease of trade using the points system. The best of both. 

I disagree with telling a new owner to by a fixed or float week at a resort in an area they don't plan to use regularly and then depend on week for week trades to get what they really wanted. That is a huge mistake that far too many new buyers make. It is being tied to weeks trades that spoils far too many timeshare ownerships for far too many people. 

Remember also that a "tiger" trader today may not be so in a year or two. But you still own it and the fees regardless. If you bought it to use it doesn't matter. Bought to trade you have to try to get out. And we know how "easy" that is.


----------



## timeos2 (May 3, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> 20 or 22 TPU is high for this resort, but not high compared to other resorts.
> 
> I still would not buy there if I could trade in for 20 or 22 TPU - but I would definitely see how many points I could get for week 52 as a trader (points not TPU.)
> 
> If the resale price for week 52 is not exorbitant, it might be a great POINTS trader, and then use some of the points to trade in, and have enough left for 2 or 3 more exchanges.



Just for comparison that same week at an Orlando resort generates 60 TPU's! A much better value in an area also frequently, and incorrectly, panned as overbuilt and offering poor trade value. The term overbuilt is thrown around as if it applies to every property in a given area but it doesn't. If all you want is any old unit at any resort than yes, Orlando, Vegas and other areas have too much inventory. But if you want a quality resort and a high demand time then the choices can be far less or none. 

With any area if you pick the right resort and use time(s) you can maximize value for use trade or rent. Pick an off time and the same resort(s) will offer very low value in all those areas.


----------



## vckempson (May 3, 2013)

Buying resale points at GV for a prime week would seem to be a win/win for the OP.  She could go there every year or use the points (good value) to travel elsewhere...

But, even if she goes to Vegas each year, the OP would still be better off depositing the points and trading back in to GV.  There would still be points left over for another trip...

But, if that's what the OP does, then wouldn't it be best to get the most bang for your buck on points or TPU's.  This would give the most points left over for more traveling.  60 TPU's for week 52 at VV@P in Orlando? (101 TPU with split deposit)? ...That's a lot of extra trips.

Hmmm...  maybe buying Vacation Village in Orlando would be the best choice to go to Vegas.    Points at GV in Vegas also seems to be good if you want points instead of weeks.


----------



## csxjohn (May 3, 2013)

luzestrella said:


> ...
> Do you guys think I should go the points route as my first buy and when I'm ready to add and have traveled a bit and had a little experience then I could decide if weeks would work for me? What do you guys think?
> How did you guys start out and what do you think you would've done differently?



I started out buying a floating week near Orlando, a 2 br lock off at Alhambra At Poincianna.

We vacation a week or more at a time so weeks works for us.  So I guess it depends how you plan to travel.

Some people like points because if you own the right unit you can get more than one weeks vaca for the same MFs.  You of course will be paying more in exchange fees.

My resort became a part of Amber Vacation Club which has 4 or 5 resorts and they wanted $1,000 to join that.  I declined.  I belong to DAE which is free to join, has lower exchange fees that RCI or II and they have bonus weeks which I take advantage of.

If you plan to go to your home resort often I personally don't think belonging to RCI points would be cost effective.  I'm not real familiar with the points game and I'm sure others have the opposite opinion.

I just think that the cost to join RCI and then the high exchange fees are not worth it if you don't plan on exchanging often.

What I would have done differently would have been to buy a 2 br or larger lock off on the ocean.  I didn't know it at the time but that is the type unit I really enjoy staying in.

That is why it may be better to rent from another owner for a while then decide what and where you want to buy.


----------



## Beefnot (May 3, 2013)

timeos2 said:


> No doubt trading can be a great way to get value out of timeshares. However, to advise a newcomer to buy with the near sole intention to trade is not a conservative approach.
> 
> Trades used to be a much better value, were more exclusive (units available only to owners) but always carried the problem of limited availability. The exclusivity has virtually disappeared as timeshare rentals to anyone have exploded, the value has dropped as exchange fees have sky rocketed upward but the issue of desired resort/time/unit size has, if anything, become even worse. It's not the same game it was 20 years ago.
> 
> ...



Buying from the developer based on all the lies about the ease and availability of trades is the main problem. And buying to occupy if you are the type who loves variety but own a timeshare that does not have the power to get you decent exchanges is also a big problem.

For those who have found their way to TUG, investigate resale and tap the vast knowledge base before them, they fare much, much better. They learn what is realistic and good values. It is not that difficult if the newbie wants to learn. I was a newbie 18 mos. or so ago and, like so many others on TUG, we learned how to exchange for maximum benefit (and how to rebalance the portfolio if necessary).  

Mini systems and point systems are a fine too. When it comes down to it hough, they are all mechanisms for exchanging, because people want options.


----------



## ctrayer (May 3, 2013)

I have 2 timeshares, both purchased on Ebay.  One resort is in Orlando and comes with 92,500 RCI points.  Total purchase price for that one...$29.  This auction included transfer, RCI transfer, resort transfer, MF...everything.  Maintenance fees are a little higher than I would have liked at $768 next year but for $29 the deals are out there on Ebay.

I would suggest taking a look at the resale market on Ebay as you can save a ton of money if you take your time and find the right deal.  This is an option that I didn't see in this thread  so I figured I'd throw it out there.

Grandview is consistently on Ebay with pretty low MFs compared to RCI points.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 3, 2013)

I go to vegas nearly every year, and always rent.  (doing it again this year...see signature!)

vegas and orlando offer virtually unlimited rental opportunities.


----------



## Smokatoke (May 3, 2013)

luzestrella said:


> I really appreciate and respect everyone's input.. You guys got me really thinking..
> 
> Do you guys think I should go the points route as my first buy and when I'm ready to add and have traveled a bit and had a little experience then I could decide if weeks would work for me? What do you guys think?
> 
> How did you guys start out and what do you think you would've done differently?



Buy cheap on ebay or via TUG marketplace, and I would suggest points as the learning curve is a lot less... Maybe go with a 1Bd annual at Granview to get 60K points, always bank the points which will allow you to go anywhere else in the world you want to go. Then when you get the Vegas itch you can rent via RCI without using your points and it only costs you about $50-100 more than it would to use your points+exchange fee.


----------



## UWSurfer (May 3, 2013)

As noted several times in this thread there are many properties in Las Vegas & while discussions have been based around GrandView, it's located several miles south of the main area we think of as the Las Vegas Strip.

One property which is basically a brand new gold crown resort is the Holiday Inn Desert Club (HDCI) (formerly Summer Bay Desert Club).   There are several on ebay for $1, but the trick is to find one which is already enrolled in RCI points.   A few years back I was able to pick one up cheap and use the RCI points it generates to exchange into other properties.    When Summer Bay sold the property to Orange Lake (marketed as Holiday Inn), they changed some of the access we had to RCI which let us see last minute discounted weeks offered through RCI, but we still can book resorts with the points and do regularly.  

There are several other timeshares which are closer to the strip than Grandview, you just have to do the research.  If you buy a unit that isn't converted into points you either end up being pitched by the resort to pay them several thousand dollars for the privilage to convert it to RCI points or offered to join their "club" or system which gives you RCI access through their system.

That in fact is a cautionary item *whenever you buy a week as a trader as the resorts can and sometimes do change affiliation with exchange companies or get acquired altogether by another firm and change the rules.*   This is why you see the note you should buy where you'd like to stay as you could end up needing to. 

In our cluster that we own we mostly use our HGVC to stay within their system of resorts, HIDC to exchange into other resorts,  San Clemente Inn to stay at or rent out, & Gardens at West Maui to stay at with every other year usage.  While we could easily drop a week or two, the combination has made it very flexible for us in our stays and travels throughout the year and we've had some nice exchanges we've been able to pair up with a stay at a property we own.


----------



## gtripps (May 3, 2013)

As a relative newbie to TS, I went with Wyndham points but not in LV for a number of reasons previously mentioned.  Cheaper MFs elsewhere and having the ability to book 13 months at my home resort was more valuable to me than booking 13 months into Vegas.  Supply and demand states I can wait and get Vegas on sale less than 60 days out on most occassions.  The Wyndham Grand Desert also has a better location for us as we really like the poker room at the Aria and it is a short 10 minute walk for us.  This convenience dicatates that we cab it instead of renting a car as we have to fly in.  If I drove in the Grandview might be okay.  Hindsight always being 20/20 would probably have me choose HGVC or the Marriott instead but then I can't complain because the Wyndhams were real cheap on eBay


----------



## Rent_Share (May 3, 2013)

I feel like I am headed to Henderson when I stay in the area around the Grandview/South Pointe


----------



## gnorth16 (May 3, 2013)

VegasBella said:


> That doesn't mean it's the best timeshare ownership strategy, particularly for a first-time buyer and/or someone only plans to own one week. Just because a lot of timeshare owners do something doesn't mean it's good for everyone.
> 
> None of the TUG advice articles suggest buying timeshares you never plan to visit. In fact, *DeniseM wrote the very words:
> 
> ...



Why the chip on your shoulder?  This isn't the first thread where you have quoted Denise or taken something out of context to try and discredit her.... :annoyed:  She is a valuable contributor to these boards and is a wealth of helpful information. For someone who just closed their first TS last week, you sure are doling out the advice pretty thick...

Exchanging has it's time and place.  It's not for the faint at heart or those who are fixed to certain resorts at specific times.  It works great for those who put the time and effort into it....Maybe you should try it.


----------



## VegasBella (May 3, 2013)

I don't find her "advice" useful. 

Regarding exchanging - no thank you. I have no need yet. Maybe later as a backup plan if/when we're tired with our timeshares and cant sell quickly. Then we may exchange as a sort of last resort. But my current interest in timeshares is the old school style - a cheaper vacation home. As I've said numerous times, I value consistency. I think it's really important that my kids will have a regular summer vacation in a place that will become familiar, like a vacation home. I had that growing up and I want my kids to have it. So until we buy an actual vacation home, we'll use these timeshares. For all other vacations we'll pay cash.


----------



## Rent_Share (May 3, 2013)

VegasBella said:


> I don't find her "advice" useful.


 
I don't find your posts useful, you were added to the ignore list almost immediately


----------



## VegasBella (May 3, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> I don't find your posts useful, you were added to the ignore list almost immediately



Lol
So why keep reading and responding? What's the point of the ignore list?
I guess I'm just too irresistible... You can't ignore me even when you want to!

Anyway, back to the OP's issues. As you can see, the advice is across the board. Some people say just rent, others say buy GV, and others say buy elsewhere and exchange into GV. The variety of responses underlines my first and main point: *your values determine the best strategy.* you don't have to experienced in all aspects of time sharing to understand that fundamental truth.


----------



## Beefnot (May 3, 2013)

And to think, I thought there was no TUGger more irritating than me. Well, of course my irritation stems from my superior intellect that demolishes all foolish arguments and the arrogance with which I do so. Vegas Bella's annoyingness stems from the fact that she is just plain annoying.


----------



## Smokatoke (May 3, 2013)

I feel bad for the OP who has to see this mud slinging...

TUG is a great place to ask questions and you wont normally see so passionate of responses, but everyone has opinions which sometimes conflict. 

Keep reading and searching the forums and you will find a lot of your questions have already been answered and if you have more, keep posting. The best tip you can take from here if you do plan to buy is RESALE ONLY!


----------



## Beefnot (May 3, 2013)

Smokatoke said:


> I feel bad for the OP who has to see this mud slinging...



I'm harmless. I'm all bark with no bite.




Smokatoke said:


> The best tip you can take from here if you do plan to buy is RESALE ONLY!



Here here!


----------



## VegasBella (May 4, 2013)

Pretty sure we ALL agree that if you're going to buy, buy resale.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 4, 2013)

VegasBella said:


> I don't find her "advice" useful.
> 
> .




you are in the minority...and most would appreciate you if you toned down the attitude.

pro tip 2:

if everyone is annoyed at your comments, maybe its not what you are saying but how you say it.


----------



## luzestrella (May 4, 2013)

Thanks! lol.. and it's ok, I can see how disagreements can get taken further.. makes me scared to give advice on here now though lol jk.. i'm just glad so many of you responded and took the time to give your opinion and advice..


----------



## luzestrella (May 4, 2013)

my post above was in response to this.. sorry still learning lol



Smokatoke said:


> I feel bad for the OP who has to see this mud slinging...
> 
> TUG is a great place to ask questions and you wont normally see so passionate of responses, but everyone has opinions which sometimes conflict.
> 
> Keep reading and searching the forums and you will find a lot of your questions have already been answered and if you have more, keep posting. The best tip you can take from here if you do plan to buy is RESALE ONLY!


----------



## benyu2010 (May 4, 2013)

VegasBella said:


> I don't find her "advice" useful. .



Why took time to read and quoted her outta context?



> The variety of responses underlines my first and main point:*your values determine the best strategy.*you don't have to experienced in all aspects of time sharing to understand that fundamental truth.



Speak like an authority of timeshare with couple of dollar eBay purchases. Title with no substance . Whats your fundamental truth than that chip?




> I guess I'm just too irresistible... You can't ignore me even when you want to!



You should keep that to yourself...It could be interpreted in many different ways. It is still narciccistic beyond the belief in best case scenario.


I honestly believe you need to adjust your attitude and tone. Whats the matter to hold a grudge against genuine constructive cristism and take a thinly veiled shot whenever possible. Also, disgrading anyone whom disagreed with you only further domenstrates narrow mindedness. It is an open forum. Please treat others with respect, treat everyone the way you want to be treated. 

A TUGger generously  offers to pay the refund. If the atomsphere does not improve and no action of TUG, I rather ask to be refunded first.


----------



## Beefnot (May 4, 2013)

Ok ok, let's all chill out. I for one am going to turn over a new leaf. No more distasteful tones and confrontationalism from here on out. I will not be the one that further contributes to the negativism. Apologies all.


----------



## ETHall (May 5, 2013)

I see everyone is steering you away from buying.  I have been a timeshare owner for 20 years, we own 5 timeshares.  If you know for sure you want to go to Vegas, and you want to go in the summer only, and you will be using it often, say, every other year, then my suggestion is to buy the timeshare and enjoy ownership.  If you buy elsewhere, you will have to pay a trade fee every year you want to go to Vegas, it is around $200.  Why pay a trade fee when you already own?  I don't know if summer weeks are rated lower than winter weeks in Vegas, so I can't answer that question.


----------



## DeniseM (May 5, 2013)

ElaineHH said:


> I see everyone is steering you away from buying.  I have been a timeshare owner for 20 years, we own 5 timeshares.  If you know for sure you want to go to Vegas, and you want to go in the summer only, and you will be using it often, say, every other year, then my suggestion is to buy the timeshare and enjoy ownership.  If you buy elsewhere, you will have to pay a trade fee every year you want to go to Vegas, it is around $200.  Why pay a trade fee when you already own?  I don't know if summer weeks are rated lower than winter weeks in Vegas, so I can't answer that question.



You don't have to pay an exchange fee - you can RENT for less than $300 per week.  Why buy when you can rent for so little?


----------



## VegasBella (May 5, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> You don't have to pay an exchange fee - you can RENT for less than $300 per week.  Why buy when you can rent for so little?



As already discussed, the only way to rent at that price is from RCI. And the only way to secure a rental through RCI is to own another timeshare and pay RCI membership fees. Maybe you can rent from a friend who has an RCI membership but even then there'd probably be a guest cert fee. And this RCI special may disappear tomorrow. So it's not really $300/wk.

But even if it were, some people (and particularly those who describe themselves as gamblers) may not be quite as frugal as you. They have different interests and values.


----------



## DeniseM (May 5, 2013)

RCI has hundreds, if not thousands of rentals in Las Vegas - not just at this resort, but at many TS in Las Vegas.  Las Vegas has more than 30 timeshares, so there has always been more supply than demand.

But you are right about one thing - it might not be $300 - both times we rented it was less!  Just out of curiosity, I looked it up, and RCI rentals in LV start at $224 per week, and Grandview starts at $269.

At this point, I know the OP is doing more research, and that's the best thing for him/her to do.  It would be a mistake to jump into a timeshare in Las Vegas (or anywhere) when they have so many other options to consider.  LV has a lot of timeshares - the OP should consider renting at several of them, to find their favorite, while exploring other options.

Here is some good info. about how a non-owner can book a rental - there is a guest certificate fee, but the recipient can actually book himself, directly with RCI - I didn't know that!:  http://pgs.rci.com/landing/ptr/guestcert/


> For Extra Vacations getaways and Last Call vacations, your guest can call RCI themselves to book their vacation once the Guest Certificate has been activated.



For trading into Las Vegas - TPU per week starts at 4, and Grandview starts at 6 TPU.  For someone with excessive TPU, this is also a bargain.


----------



## benyu2010 (May 5, 2013)

VegasBella said:


> As already discussed, the only way to rent at that price is from RCI. And the only way to secure a rental through RCI is to own another timeshare and pay RCI membership fees. Maybe you can rent from a friend who has an RCI membership but even then there'd probably be a guest cert fee. And this RCI special may disappear tomorrow. So it's not really $300/wk.
> 
> But even if it were, some people (and particularly those who describe themselves as gamblers) may not be quite as frugal as you. They have different interests and values.



Resort wholesales rental inventory through various channels other than RCI. e.g. Armed Forced Vacation club, Government employee vacation and other affiliation type travel site. Totally agree your last part if OP is gambling and flashing cash in Vegas once in a while. No need to nickel and dime on lodging. Casino usually give big gambler free of discounted lodging on site. He little saving might be just a hand or two of blackjack...


----------



## PearlCity (May 6, 2013)

benyu2010 said:


> Resort wholesales rental inventory through various channels other than RCI. e.g. Armed Forced Vacation club, Government employee vacation and other affiliation type travel site. Totally agree your last part if OP is gambling and flashing cash in Vegas once in a while. No need to nickel and dime on lodging. Casino usually give big gambler free of discounted lodging on site. He little saving might be just a hand or two of blackjack...



I was just about to post that you could rent from ii and RCIs "public" sites but you beat me to it .


----------



## Zelda012 (May 7, 2013)

*HGVC*

I can understand the desire to have a time share.  The selling skills of the time share sellers are legendary.  It's hard to resist.  We originally went to Las Vegas for a HGVC offer.  We didn't buy at that time but later bought through Seth Nock - a realtor that TUG members recommended.  The price was 1/3 of the original offer.  We discussed many different time share options for us depending on where we like to travel and what we like to do.  We ended up selecting HGVC and really enjoy it.  The HGVC is flexible.  We bought at the Flamingo and even though we have home weeks, we can virtually get in at any time.  We even were able to book New Year's a couple of years ago.  Not only that, there are Hilton Grand Vacation clubs all over the world that we've used and enjoyed.  They're all top of the line.  HGVC points can be transferred to Hilton Honors points and used to book any Hilton or Hilton affiliate.  We've stayed at the Hilton downtown Washington D.C. that way.  In addition, we can book with RCI and get into hotels that my friends with other time shares cannot.  For instance, we booked several times at the Manhattan Club NYC.  We've found HGVC to be friendly, flexible and the hotels and resorts excellent.  The yearly association fee is reasonable and hasn't increased very much since buying 7-8 years ago.  TUG helped us a lot to select a time share and it's great keeping updated on changes through the years.  I wish you a happy time share buying experience.


----------



## benyu2010 (May 7, 2013)

Zelda012 said:


> We didn't buy at that time but later bought through Seth Nock - a realtor that TUG members recommended.



Seth Nock's sellingtimeshares.net is highly recommended, especially for first-time buyer. Bought a few from them, very knowledgeable and professional, and really nothing can go wrong. YMMV


----------



## gnorth16 (May 9, 2013)

RCI's retail arm is endlessvacations.com  .  Always lots of inventory....not the best prices...


----------



## Ron98GT (May 9, 2013)

gnorth16 said:


> RCI's retail arm is endlessvacations.com  .  Always lots of inventory....not the best prices...



Endless Vacations is the RCI Magazine, be it hard copy or on-line.  

Endless Vacation Rentals (EVR) is part of Wyndham, who owns RCI including the RCI inventory.  EVR rents out timeshares.

http://www.endlessvacationrentals.c...&weeks=1&invtypefilter=&invPrice=all&mlid=116


----------



## VegasBella (May 10, 2013)

Ron98GT said:


> http://www.endlessvacationrentals.c...&weeks=1&invtypefilter=&invPrice=all&mlid=116



As of today, GrandView is not listed on that website. And the cheapest Vegas week listed on that website is $829.99.

I'm sure you can rent for cheaper through individuals or through a paid exchange account. Right here on TUG there are Vegas weeks advertised for as little as $478. I myself am renting a week in Vegas for $500 later this year that I arranged through TUG. Link to Vegas rentals advertised here on TUG: http://tug2.com/timesharemarketplac...a=6&ResortGroup=60&ForSale=False&ForRent=True

However, it's misleading to imply that anyone could easily rent at GrandView for $300/week any time of the year for the next ten years.


----------



## Smokatoke (May 10, 2013)

VegasBella said:


> As of today, GrandView is not listed on that website. And the cheapest Vegas week listed on that website is $829.99.
> 
> I'm sure you can rent for cheaper through individuals or through a paid exchange account. Right here on TUG there are Vegas weeks advertised for as little as $478. I myself am renting a week in Vegas for $500 later this year that I arranged through TUG. Link to Vegas rentals advertised here on TUG: http://tug2.com/timesharemarketplac...a=6&ResortGroup=60&ForSale=False&ForRent=True
> 
> However, it's misleading to imply that anyone could easily rent at GrandView for $300/week any time of the year for the next ten years.



You are blending two different posts to come up with this answer/argument... Denise specified through RCI you can rent for that amount which I just checked again for my upcoming trip:

Price Range

USD 305.99 - 
USD 746.99

Then checking last call:

USD 269.00 - 
USD 294.00

And since its been beaten to death that Las Vegas and/or Grandview always has a glut of inventory, its a pretty safe bet you will always find something in Last Call with the likely exception of major holidays/events.

The endless vacations link is a public forum RCI sells through which they will jack the price up on since the public isnt paying RCI membership fees.


----------



## Mother Bear (May 27, 2013)

*Another Newbie trying to figure things out*



DeniseM said:


> If the OP has decided just to rent, not own, he can actually arrange to have an RCI member set up the rental for him, as long as the owner isn't making a profit.  Anyone kind soul with an RCI Acct. can do this.  RCI wants to get rid of this inventory, as long as one isn't renting it.
> 
> However, if he still wants to own, I would recommend that he buy a low maintenance fee/strong trader, somewhere else.  Or look into buying Grandview for a trader - but in RCI points, not weeks (TPU.)




Two questions here:
1.  What is the "TPU" referral and
 2.  What would be some low maintenance fee/strong traders?????


TIA, Marilyn


----------



## csxjohn (May 27, 2013)

Mother Bear said:


> Two questions here:
> 1.  What is the "TPU" referral and
> 2.  What would be some low maintenance fee/strong traders?????
> 
> ...



TPU is Trading Power Unit.  RCI assigns a value to the unit you want to deposit and a value to a unit you want to exchange for.  I don't belong to RCI but my understanding from reading here is that these both change according to how close to check in it is among other things.

The trading company I use, Dial An Exchange,  does not have trading power.  You can get any unit in their inventory with any unit you deposit.  If you take a unit larger than the one you deposit you pay an extra $50 per br size you go up for that exchange.


----------



## Luvstotravel (May 27, 2013)

Mother Bear said:


> Two questions here:
> 1.  What is the "TPU" referral and
> 2.  What would be some low maintenance fee/strong traders?????
> 
> ...



Regarding the low maintenance/strong trader question:

That's going to be a very subjective answer, and people may not want to share their finds.  

Usually a place that is a "strong trader" also has high fees.  Or, it may be very difficult to find one that is both a strong trader and has low fees, AND is actually for sale at a reasonable price.  

Let me give you an example.  Let's say you own a week at the beach, during summer.  Or a winter week at a ski resort.  For this reason, it is probably an excellent trader.  It may have high fees, that make owning these weeks worth it.  

I actually own at 2 timeshares, one is a fixed, popular week.  I can get enough TPUs for it to trade for 2 or even 3 weeks at other resorts, booking at places like Orlando, Williamsburg, Gatlinburg, and Massanutten.  That's fine with me. 

The maintenance fees are more than double what I pay for the 2nd timeshare I own.  We stay at that one, each time, and so far haven't traded it.  I checked the TPUs for it, and it won't get me very much, compared to the first.  That's fine with us, because we don't want to trade it.  Its fees are low, but it's only a fair trader.

So, we've got one with high fees and it's a strong trader.  One with low fees, and it's a fair trader.  Finding one that's both low fees, and a great trader, is like finding a golden ticket!!  :whoopie:


----------



## smurfyblue (May 28, 2013)

*I find this thread a little disturbing*

Very Interesting. The OP is seeking a timeshare at a place he/she want to go often for VACATION! Not to resell, not to rent out. There are a lot of mega TS owners here who are in the business of renting reselling or exchanging. I just wonder if the push to encourage renting is motivated by this.

Renting & exchanging is not pain or aggravation free. At the very list you have to hunt around on the net and hope you are not dealing with a dubious person on ebay.  If I know I will go to LV every year and I like Grandview then it is a GOOD option to buy there. Start small maybe just 154k or less and then you may decide to buy other resorts in other places when you get a hang of it.. In wyndham points are points grand view points can be exchanged to go to Tahoe, why buy in Tahoe if you know the place you will be going to in Las Vegas? 

I don't think its a good advise to be paying MF in a resort and then be paying cash to rent  at a location you know you will visit every year no matter how cheap its rental is. 

We don't have total control over the rules of exchanging and renting. Things could change next year to make all this harder and one will only have easy access to his or her home resort. So IMO if you like going to Vegas and you are thinking of buying, then buy in Vegas. TS has its benefits that is why we here own and we are not renting. All these other noise about reselling and renting is just that noise.


----------



## smurfyblue (May 28, 2013)

By the way @ OP, exchanging in RCI requires membership which some timeshares include in their ownership and then there is a fixed fee of $99 or is it 199 (?) to use your points, so after paying about $600 too 1000 a year for MF you have to pay an additional fee to use your points. I personally don't like using RCI exchange. I will rather own where I will go and not have to worry about exchanging.


----------



## timeos2 (May 28, 2013)

smurfyblue said:


> Very Interesting. The OP is seeking a timeshare at a place he/she want to go often for VACATION! Not to resell, not to rent out. There are a lot of mega TS owners here who are in the business of renting reselling or exchanging. I just wonder if the push to encourage renting is motivated by this.
> We don't have total control over the rules of exchanging and renting. Things could change next year to make all this harder and one will only have easy access to his or her home resort. So IMO if you like going to Vegas and you are thinking of buying, then buy in Vegas. TS has its benefits that is why we here own and we are not renting. All these other noise about reselling and renting is just that noise.



As I stated previously it is my strong opinion that if the OP wants to own / visit LV then LV is where they should buy!  Doesn't matter what it rents for or the trade value - they want to buy to use and that should always trump all other factors. Owning to use is the #1 way, along with #1B of buying resale exclusively, to be a happy timeshare owner. 

That the discussion also fully explored the options and that renting / trading into LV from an outside ownership (or no timeshare ownership at all) is easy / inexpensive was also good. Bets they know the whole situation BEFORE buying in rather than hearing later they had other choices. 

And finally there is choosing from the many resorts available. Finding THE resort they want to visit 99% of the time with an annual fee they find to be a value is the final part of the picture.  Identify that, buy resale and all should be well. If they own a prime location & use time even if they do occasionally decide a trade / rent IS in order they should do fine. 

Buy where you want to go - you'll never go wrong.


----------



## Beefnot (May 28, 2013)

timeos2 said:


> Buy where you want to go - you'll never go wrong.



Unless you stop wanting to go there. Happens to a lot of folks who itch for variety.


----------



## RX8 (May 28, 2013)

Ive seen it posted on this thread already but I think it bears repeating.   Doesn't buying Grandview with lots of RCI points accomplish everything 
they would want?

Op wants Vegas- check
Can stay at Grandview using their deeded week - check
Can stay at Grandview much cheaper using RCI points - check
Can stay at Grandview much much cheaper using RCI last calls - check
Can stay at ANY other RCI resort using lots of RCI points

Isn't this a viable answer?


----------



## timeos2 (May 28, 2013)

Beefnot said:


> Unless you stop wanting to go there. Happens to a lot of folks who itch for variety.



That's why the occasional trade / rent is a real option. The true "want to use" buyer is into use for the long haul (20+ years in many cases) so eventual sale really isn't an issue for them.  We have only two resorts left after peaking with over 9 - turns out both are places that we bought with no plans to ever exchange but always use. In both cases we've used 90% plus of the time and will continue to use for the foreseeable future. We get our variety with the abundant cheap rentals - well below annual fees and no ownership beyond our use ones required. Best of both worlds! 

What is really great about all of this is that so many options exist. What is best for you may not work for me or others. But we can find a sweet spot in timeshare too.  Those that don't learn about it and how best to work it for themselves miss out on some great deals.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 28, 2013)

I think they are using Orlando for an example there...it happens all the time!

folks think "oh my kids love Disney, lets buy there"

sadly kids stop loving Disney (for the most part) after they grow up =)


----------



## Smokatoke (May 28, 2013)

RX8 said:


> Ive seen it posted on this thread already but I think it bears repeating.   Doesn't buying Grandview with lots of RCI points accomplish everything
> they would want?
> 
> Op wants Vegas- check
> ...



Yes, you are correct. OP wants to be based out of Vegas. Renting is recommended, especially for Vegas, but if purchasing in Vegas do it via points because point value can be much greater than TPU valuie (i.e The Grandview trading via RCI points vs TPU.)


----------



## Rent_Share (May 28, 2013)

TUGBrian said:


> I think they are using Orlando for an example there...it happens all the time!
> 
> folks think "oh my kids love Disney, lets buy there"
> 
> sadly kids stop loving Disney (for the most part) after they grow up =)


 
I am most frightened by the adults who love Disney


----------



## benyu2010 (May 29, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> I am most frightened by the adults who love Disney



:rofl::hysterical:


----------



## gnorth16 (May 29, 2013)

Some like to stay and own, some like to trade. 
Some like security of a fixed week, some want the variety of floating.
Some value the independents with their charm, some want the pizzazz of the mega TS companies.
Some like points systems for added flexibility, others couldn't be bothered.


Everyone has their bias (Go Trading) for various reasons.  I think it is important that the cost per vacation AND the ability to exit from the TS also gets taken into account.  Ideally I don't want to sell my TS's for less than what I paid, but ultimately, being able to dispose of them without paying someone is the key.  If Grandview's rating drops in RCI or their MF's rise (I believe they are still selling and are subsidized-not positive), IMO there will be a large flood of Grandview on the market and disposal could be tricky.
I think cost per vacation is simple and if the OP could buy a tri-ennial somewhere, or even buy and sell a TS, just to keep the RCI account for last calls, the OP could get what they want for less money and less long term risk.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jun 7, 2013)

Just in case there is any question on Renting this property

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=193319


----------



## rclark (Jun 10, 2013)

TUGBrian said:


> I think they are using Orlando for an example there...it happens all the time!
> 
> folks think "oh my kids love Disney, lets buy there"
> 
> sadly kids stop loving Disney (for the most part) after they grow up =)



Funny, I know a few adults who went to Disneyland for their honeymoon and loved it!


----------



## benyu2010 (Jun 10, 2013)

That's only a few...majority of timeshare owners experience change of lifestyle, interest and finance...Disney is a pretty expensive taste


----------



## spinone98 (Jun 28, 2013)

To the original post and sorry, I'm just feeling too lazy to read all the replies. I was a newbie, now just an amateur timesharer. I wanted in Vegas. I bought 3 resales, all 2br lockouts. I stayed there a lot, traded them a lot. I learned I could split the lockout, dump them into Interval and trade back into 2brs. I did that so much I couldn't keep up. I found out how tough it was to give away a Vegas timeshare, but I did it. 

With all this trading, I wish I could get another unit in a different place that traded better. The only problem is my maintenance fees are low and I can trade to someplace decent every time I want (a little worried about my request for next summer though at the moment). Someday I will dump one of my 2 remaining Vegas units and get another somewhere else, but it still works. 

My opinions about Vegas are the Grandview is too far south, the Polo Towers are too pricey for the fees. I like the Jockey Club if you don't have kids. The pool is awesome @ HGVC at the Flamingo. Tahiti Village is great if you have kids. I want to see the Marriot Grand Chateu, the location is awesome. The Wyndam is nice, nothing bad to say about it. But, my units at Tahiti are nice and clean. I love my location and it's quiet and the fees are very reasonable.

I rambled long enough


----------

